# Found a way to enable HDR BLOOM in HL2 without BUGGY MODS



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

It's pretty simple, but you need to have HL2 EP1. Run HL2 EP1, then type in the console "map *hl2 map*" (ie. "map d1_trainstation_01"), then type in the console "mat_force_bloom 1". Whala! Beautiful bloom... 

But... that's exactly why I came here. There's bound to be some excellent guys out hereray: that can figure out:

How to force bloom WITHOUT GOING TO EP1. 

There are some side effects to my approach. First, in the beginning, instead of showing "HALF LIFE 2", it shows "HALF LIFE 2 episode 1". That's not right!
There are some cool side effects though, like Alyx has a higher detailed model, because the engine uses the EP1 model.
You also don't get to go through the cool HL2 menu backgrounds. You have to go through the EP1 menu than type in the console.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

From memory (I don't have it installed at the moment) I thought HL2 had an option in the the menu to use HDR when avaliable?

Anyway, if it doesn't, I can't think of any other way of forcing it. It is essentially a different engine to EP1 and EP2 (though not by much, the episodes just introduced new features).

You could always use FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod but that's a pretty big download.
Maybe someone else here will know if it is possible.


----------



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

Update:

Copying the "bin" folders contents from EP1's folder: "server.dll" and "client.dll" allows you to force HDR bloom with much more stability, but still a few glitches persist. Will experiment more.

Oh, and now I get to go through the backgrounds and see it in HDR BLOOM GLORY!!!


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Heh. Your post kinda made me think of this.
http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=224


----------



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

Dudes! I need the bin folder from FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Adding the dlls from the Bin folders of EP1, EP2 or FFCM will not give you proper HDR. 
Its just the way the maps and the source engine works.

When a source map is compiled the mapper has a choice to compile with or without HDR lighting. So this means HDR is hardcoded into the map and not the source engine. The source engine only renders the effects (if available). If you force HDR on a non-HDR map you will find objects will be very reflective bright or sometimes completly black.
The map also has entities that controls HDR exposure (Transition from dark room to light room).

However the FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod have compiled all the maps for the HL2 series so HDR and bloom will work properly.


----------



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

to Aus_Karlos:

thank you for the awesome information(thats just the way i talk[and type]), well actually i knew that already, the thing is, there is this command "mat_force_bloom" that forces hdr bloom, and you're right, things are too bright, but i like it.
anyways, i copy the dlls cause under the original HL2 dlls there's no "mat_force_bloom" command. essentially what im trying to do is unlock that command without suffering from:

incorrect lipsync
gun turrets not firing when u use them
weird symbols instead of weapons names
lots of crashes
the FREKIN BUGGY HAS NO TAU CANNON

these are the issues i have when using EP1 dlls. i think they'll be fixed if i use the fakefactory dll, since they were based on original HL2 anyways

^_^


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

This is a link to the FakeFactory Cinematics Mod
http://halflife2.filefront.com/files/Half-Life_2/Mods/FakeFactorys_Cinematic_Mod/Clients;7194

Its split into 6 parts each are around 1GB. So its about 5-6GB in total. I would advise you to get a free download manager to pause/save the downloads that are incomplete.

Download...
Fakefactory's Cinematic Mod V8.0 (Part 1/6) (Beta 1) - 
Fakefactory's Cinematic Mod V8.0 (Part 2/6) (Beta 1) - 
Fakefactory's Cinematic Mod V8.0 (Part 3/6) (Beta 1) - 
Fakefactory's Cinematic Mod V8.0 (Part 4/6) (Beta 1) - 
Fakefactory's Cinematic Mod V8.0 (Part 5/6) (Beta 1) - 
Fakefactory's Cinematic Mod V8.0 (Part 6/6) (Beta 1) - 

I cannot give you the dlls them selves as the modders have completly re-coded the Source engine to mainly support 64-bit to extent the HL2.exe memory addresses. (To allow more than 3GB of RAM to be used).

Also a last note, please beware because i think that the latest FakeFactory mod only supports 64-bit so please check before you download.


----------

